# Identification Help



## jarrodo769 (Nov 17, 2019)

New to forum, thanks in advance to anyone that can assist. 

So I bought this bike at a swap meet because it looked like it would be fun to cruise around.  I don't know anything about collectible bikes but for $140 I thought it was cool.  Got interested and searched the serial numbers and it's coming up as a 1964 stingray (well... the frame anyways).  Can anyone confirm or deny what I'm looking at?  The bike itself appears to have been hand painted to look like a "grey ghost" at some point, definitely some replacement parts as the sissy bar is stamped "Taiwan".   I believe I see more of a charcoal/black paint under the paint job but can't be sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Rambler (Nov 17, 2019)

Not much Schwinn there aside from the frame. Spring fork, crank, sprocket, wheels, and just about everything else as well is aftermarket or from some other manufacturer bike. Basically a Frankenbike.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe from Gilbert. 

At this point there is no way to tell if your bike ever started out as a Sting Ray but the odds are it was. There were a few other 20" models so the frame could have been used for any one of them. The date associated to the serial numbers is the date the number was stamped on the bikes component and then later it was used to build a frame. A December serial stamping without a doubt would be on a bike built at the beginning of the next year, so that was  built in and is a 1965. The crank may be original and it should have a casting date. It looks like a nice rider and it's probably had more than $140 invested in it. 

Here's the Findley Schwinn catalog scans if you haven't seen them yet. 



			Account Suspended


----------



## jarrodo769 (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks for the info folks.  I think it’s pretty cool that it’s an original frame even if the rest is aftermarket.  I wasn’t trying to get a big score here.  I wanted to get this thing painted to match my hot rod, it definitely doesn’t sound like some rare find, so I assume I can do that without it being a travesty.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm all for redoing it making it what you want while having fun doing it. Got pics of the Hot Rod?


----------



## jarrodo769 (Nov 18, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I'm all for redoing it making it what you want while having fun doing it. Got pics of the Hot Rod?


----------

